#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Problemas com PPPOE - preciso de ajuda

## dionatansete

Sou novo no Forum


Trabalho em uma empresa de telecom


Possuimos rede em PPPOE e HS


Estamos migrando os clientes do HS para PPPOE 


Porem esta ocorrendo o seguinte problema


O Skype fica se reconectando a todo o instanten e a mensagens do whats so recebe se abre o App


Se deixa o cliente por HS funciona perfeitamente


Andei olhando algumas informações em relação da MTU mas sem sucesso]


Tenho uma RB433 AH com os clientes com HS


e a RB que faz a autenticação é uma RB1100 AHx2


Ja revisei as configurações e nada de funcionar  :Dong: 


Conto com a ajuda de voçês

----------


## telworld

boa noite!

----------


## patrickdias

Coloca no seu pppoe server max mtu e max mru com valores 1480, no profile que seu cliente usa para se conectar ative a opção ''change TCP MSS'' marcando yes, conecte seu cliente novamente e faça o teste.

Nas interfaces Ethernet MTU 1500 e L2 MTU 1526.

----------


## alextaws

Amigo posta print das configurações

----------

